# Back to my Citizen ways



## electorn (Aug 12, 2015)

After playing about with Seiko Marinemasters and Tunas I had, for me and my collection, a eureka! moment a week or so ago.

I had bought a SUN065 and was excitedly awaiting the big day when it would arrive. Then it happened - I had become smitten with my Shogun and I really missed my Citizen auto Grand Touring.

I wasn't wearing the costly Seiko duo for fear of knocking them or marking them, not exactly why I bought them, so off they went.

My first taste of expensive watches happened to be a Citizen Ray Mears; so I went back in search of a nice Citizen to fill the space. I had seen this model previously and dismissed it for being a soulless solar; the more I looked at it though, it began to grow on me and I became mesmerised by the dial, as well as the nice thin profile. I took the plunge.

So now I am the happy owner of the watch below, a Citizen Orca that should arrive next week along with a PMX56-2812 all for the cost of the Tuna. I know where my allegiance lies now, the sensible side of £500.

Yes it looks like they copied a Tag Aquaracer but I don't care!

First impressions are build quality is the usual high standard, the bezel does have a bit of play though, it looks great and the dial is fantastic. Once I get the bracelet sized I will give it a proper try out - but even wearing it a bit tight it still felt comfortable.


----------



## electorn (Aug 12, 2015)

Orca has turned up! Just got him resting up in the sun with his mates.

I know there is a lot of love for the blue dial and the bracelet. I hardly ever wear a watch on bracelet, if I can get away with it, and the black just seems to keep true to the "Orca" tag, what with a killer whale being black and white in colour.


----------



## electorn (Aug 12, 2015)

Just got the Citizen version of the Shogun. Gorgeous watch, ultra light and comfortable to wear.


----------



## electorn (Aug 12, 2015)

Did I mention its one piece titanium case, ratcheting bracelet extension and 20mm lugs!

These 3 are officially my favourite watches.


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

Orca ,Citizen then Seiko would be my order of preference .

You have made me determined to get a Orca (had one once ) ASAP .


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

I need an orca in my life!


----------



## electorn (Aug 12, 2015)

The Orca is outstanding, I can see why Roger is such a fan. I am trying to get a blue one with a bracelet now to go with the black one.

As an aside, I have managed to get my MM300 Crafter Blue strap fitted to my blue air diver. Lovely and comfy, not that there was anything wrong with the bracelet. It looks a bit odd in the photo but on the wrist it looks the business.










A quick comparison shot; I would never have thought they were both titanium with the polish finish of the blue one. It isn't very noticeable in this photo, but I love the distorting effect that the dome crystal has on the Orca.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Just to whet your appetite.....any excuse to post, really... :laugh:


----------



## Damo516 (Nov 9, 2015)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Just to whet your appetite.....any excuse to post, really... :laugh:


 Cracker! Maybe one day lol, don't seem to be many about either


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Sorry if I'm concatenating needlessly…



electorn said:


>


Wow, that bezel whole watch is OUT… OF … CONTROL. If you can't turn that bezel, you must not be using your fingers, or palm of your hand, or nose, or….


----------



## electorn (Aug 12, 2015)

I couldn't let you have all the limelight Roger, I found one!

I thought I would have him pose with another that came in, the fantastic SBCM023 - it is small and perfectly formed!


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

electorn said:


> I couldn't let you have all the limelight Roger, I found one!
> 
> I thought I would have him pose with another that came in, the fantastic SBCM023 - it is small and perfectly formed!


 Aah...well done indeed, Sean! Now d'you see what I've been on about! That's a cracker! :thumbsup:


----------



## electorn (Aug 12, 2015)

I do Rog, and I have a pod of these now! Black face on rubber and two blue on bracelet (one is away to get a crystal replaced, under warranty hopefully).

I can't put my finger on why but they are just so comfortable to wear, and the dial just puts a smile on my face every time I look at it. My only gripe really is the lume at the hour markers isn't as bright as the hands. All down to the age of them I suppose.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Latest lume shot using my tablet method...see the photography section. The lume on the plots is 'bluer' than the hands, which to my eyes, are more turquoise.


----------



## electorn (Aug 12, 2015)

Thanks for the photo Rog, mine is the same as this, so it must be a design feature as you say. I am off to check out the rest of your portfolio!


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

@electorn Sean, another member @Kutusov was saying that the strap on the one he had felt a little tight because of the angle by which it's attached to the case. As you have the advantage of having both the strap and the bracelet versions, have you noticed a difference in the wearability of the two? I must say that personally, I find the bracelet very comfortable indeed.


----------



## electorn (Aug 12, 2015)

Roger the Dodger said:


> @electorn Sean, another member @Kutusov was saying that the strap on the one he had felt a little tight because of the angle by which it's attached to the case. As you have the advantage of having both the strap and the bracelet versions, have you noticed a difference in the wearability of the two? I must say that personally, I find the bracelet very comfortable indeed.


 I did a bit of a comparison just to refresh my memory, I have been wearing the bracelet since it arrived.

OK, the rubber strap is better than I thought, a little stiff, but comfortable. The angle that it sits on my wrist works nicely for me and I have no problem with it.










The bracelet is, as you say, very comfortable. I would have no problem wearing the rubber all day mind! Bracelet below:










And since I am taking a few pics, the nice little case and spare strap that came with the watch:










An afterthought: there is a noticeable difference in colour between the cases of the bracelet and rubber version. Both of the bracelet models are lighter in colour and, to me anyway, the bezel feels a little bit - not sloppy exactly - looser I suppose. The darker case rubber model feels much more solid. Now I don't know if this is down to age or how they were designed to be. Maybe the rubber version was meant to be more of a workhorse.

Any idea when the Orca production dates were?


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

electorn said:


> Any idea when the Orca production dates were?


 I found this on Watchuseek...

*
Re: Is there a method/way to date Citizen watches from what is on the case back?
*



> The serial number has the manufacturing date embedded in it. The same method is used on Seiko watches.
> Depending how old the watch is, it may have a 6 or 7 digit serial number. Generally speaking though, the first digit is the year in the decade which the watch was made and the second digit is for the month of that year.
> Some of the earlier 7 digit serial numbers used the 2nd and third digits to indicated the month; ie 01 = Jan, 02 = Feb, etc.
> For the 6 digit numbers, the months of Oct, Nov and Dec are represented by the letters 'O', 'N' and 'D'.
> ...





> My Orca has the serial number 890132 which from the above would suggest Sept. 2008.





> The Ecozilla has 7N0048 which would be November 2007.





> This was just one source that I found. Several others that I found (using Google) have different ideas, so you would have to make up your own mind as to which is correct. There was this old thread on here that showed up during my search...





> http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?/topic/66090-citizen-dating/&do=embed


----------



## Ging (Feb 25, 2017)

Lovely watches I really like the orca but the rubber has always put me off I didn't realise they did a bracelet I'll have to keep an eye out for one of those around Xmas time . I like the eco zilla too . What sort of money do the orca's with the bracelet go for as I've never seen one for sale just to give me a idea on how much money I have to save


----------



## electorn (Aug 12, 2015)

I paid over £300 for mine, they seem to have shot up in price over the last 12 months.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Mine was closer to £400, but the bracelet versions are incredibly hard to find...I believe they were JDM models only.


----------



## electorn (Aug 12, 2015)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Mine was closer to £400, but the bracelet versions are incredibly hard to find...I believe they were JDM models only.


 Same here in reality Roger, I didn't like to admit I was that smitten with them to pay this high a price. I have to say that in my personal view it was worth it though.


----------



## electorn (Aug 12, 2015)

I went to wear this yesterday and for some reason (too much sun and beer?!) the bracelet felt too tight. Swapped the bracelet for the this dark blue Nato and I really like the look. I want to find a nice 2 piece Nato or canvas for it next in the same dark blue colour.


----------



## kokolino23 (Jan 15, 2011)

I quite like the eco-drive, I might treat myself with one of them when on sale


----------



## electorn (Aug 12, 2015)

My other Orca is back from Citizen. I must give them a big thumbs up. I bought the watch from the EU and it arrived with a broken crystal. Shipped it to Citizen UK for assessment and got it back repaired today free of charge. Excellent service in my book.

Here they are all together...


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

electorn said:


> My other Orca is back from Citizen. I must give them a big thumbs up. I bought the watch from the EU and it arrived with a broken crystal. Shipped it to Citizen UK for assessment and got it back repaired today free of charge. Excellent service in my book.
> 
> Here they are all together...


 Very nice, Sean.....blimey...you've got it bad! :yes: How many Orcas does one need....... :laugh:

Shrewd investments, I think. :thumbsup:


----------



## electorn (Aug 12, 2015)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Very nice, Sean.....blimey...you've got it bad! :yes: How many Orcas does one need....... :laugh:
> 
> Shrewd investments, I think. :thumbsup:


 I do have to thin one out Rog, no rush though!


----------

